# [Crash File system] ReiserFS sur x86_64 pose pb [résolu]

## l_arbalette

EDIT1 du 14/05/2007 : je change le titre (anciennement [Grub] MBR corrompu suite à install fraiche (2 fois)) car :

1/ le MBR finalement n'est pas corompu (voir mes différentes posts plus bas) : un backup du MBR, et une restauration après un 3ème crash n'a rien résolu

2/ il semblerait que ce soit ReiserFS qui passe pas sur mon architecture...à prendre avec des pincettes ! mais en tout cas, avec ext3 sur ma racine, mon install tient le coup !   :Very Happy: 

Bonjour à tous,

ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas eu besoin d'aide, mais là......  :Rolling Eyes:   je commence à sérieusement transpirer (à force de compiler / chercher / débugguer, mais aussi parce que ça commence à sentir pas bon du tout mon affaire !)

Explication du problème : je viens d'installer Gentoo sur mon nouveau PC, en X86_64 sur un disque dur Maxtor de 250Go en SATA (4 partitions : sda1 en reiserfs, sda2 pour le swap, sda3 en ext3, sda4 en ext3).

A la suite de la première install, j'ai rebooté plusieurs fois sans problème : GRUB démarrait bien sur mon disque, tout se passe nickel....j'installe KDE, tout se passe nickel. Je joue dedans....tout va bien.

Comme un crétin   :Evil or Very Mad:  , il me vient à l'esprit d'installer Windows via QEMU, plutôt que de le mettre directement sur la 4ème partition.

Je fais donc un fdisk pour changer le type de /dev/sda4 (type HPFS/NTFS -> type Linux)

Et au reboot :

Grub Erreur 17.

Je boote sur le liveCD (small gentoo  car carte mère ASUS P5B-E et c'est le seul qui marche) et j'entreprend de monter la partition sda1 pour chrooter....impossible : le type de la partition n'est plus reconnue.

Je fais un reiserfsck --check /dev/sda1. Le super block est introuvable.

Je lance la commande reiserfsck --rebuild-sb : je ne comprend rien à ce qu'il me demande -> je met toutes les valeurs par défauts. Ensuite, il me demande de lancer reiserfsck --rebuild-tree : je le fais, ça prend 3 plombes, ça me met tous les fichiers dans /lost+found : et c'est foutu : je n'arrive plus à rien récupérer....tout est dans des milliards de dossiers....

Donc je prend mon courage à 4 mains : je résintalle tout. Hormis quelques problèmes, je suis ce matin dans la même situation qu'avant plantage Mardi matin : tout va bien. KDE est installé, je reboote bien avec GRUB.

Et cet après-midi, sans raison apparente (à part des compilations en court pour finaliser l'install) : rebelotte !

Grub erreur 17. /dev/sda1 : pas de super block pour reiserfs. Mais pire que ça : /dev/sda3 : ext3 n'est pas reconnu....

Impossible donc de monter une partition, quelle qu'elle soit !

Je n'ose pas réitérer ma mauvaise manip avec reiserfsck....sans vos conseils....

J'ai l'impression qu'en fait, mon MBR a sauté 2 fois, sans vraiment de raisons....Pourquoi ça a fait ça ? En fait, Grub démarre quand même, donc le MBR n'est peut-être pas aussi foutu que ça....mais en tout cas, les infos sur les partitions ne sont plus là, où en tout cas illisibles...

Comment je peux faire pour tout récupérer sur /dev/sda1 ? J'ai franchement pas envie de me retaper une install, pour que ça recommence !

A l'aide !!!

----------

## Somy

C'est le comportement typique d'un disque Maxtor diamondmax (8/9/10/16) qui ne va pas tarder à rendre l'ame...

----------

## l_arbalette

 *Somy wrote:*   

> C'est le comportement typique d'un disque Maxtor diamondmax (8/9/10/16) qui ne va pas tarder à rendre l'ame...

 

C'est une blague ??? Il est tout neuf : je viens de le monter Dimanche.....comment faire pour savoir si c'est ça ?

----------

## _droop_

Salut,

Regarde dans dmesg, si tu n'as pas d'histoires de timeout dma ou autres bizarreries.

Tu peux aussi utiliser SMART, pour avoir une idée de l'état du disque (installe smartmontools) :

```
smartctl -d ata -a /dev/sda
```

La page SMART sur Wikipedia donne une idée des valeurs à vérifier.

Sinon, tu es sur que ta table de partition n'est pas endommagée ? (ou juste mal modifiée)

Bon courage.

----------

## l_arbalette

je parlais du MBR, mais c'est peut-être la table de partition comme tu le dis....mais n'est-elle pas dans le MBR ? et ce qui expliquerait que sda1 ou sda3 = même punition !

Pour dmesg, à partir du live CD, pas de 'time out' ou autre : les messages sont vraiment que les partitions ne sont plus reconnues.

Pour SMART (que j'ai sur mon ancien PC, à partir duquel je vous écris), je ne peux rien installer, puisque je n'ai accès à rien....pour le moment !

je viens de télécharger un utilitaire sur le site de Seagate (je viens d'apprendre par la même occasion qu'ils ont racheté Maxtor). C'est en ligne de commande linux, et j'espère pouvoir faire un diagnostic à partir du live CD....

----------

## l_arbalette

aie ! je suis sous le live CD, sous links (c'est pas la gloire), et je n'arrive pas a executer l'utilisaire de SeaGate....je le copie de mon DD externe (USB) vers la racine.

J'essaye d'executer. Il repond 'no such file or directory'....j'ai pourtant les droits d'execution sur le fichier....

je dois etre maudit !

EDIT1 : j'ai bien pense a faire ./st (st est le nom du programme)

----------

## l_arbalette

puisque je suis sous le liveCD, je vais vous poster les messages exacts que j'ai :

```
 mount -t reiserfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad super block on /dev/sda1,

missing code page or other error
```

Le resultat de dmesg :

```
ReiserFS: sda1 : warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super : cannot find reiserfs on sda1
```

et le resultat de reiserfsck :

```
reiserfs_open: the reiserfs superblock cannot be found on /dev/sda1.

Failed to open the file system

If the partition table has not been changed , and the partition is valid and it really contains a reiserfs partition, then the superblock is corrupted and you need and you need to run this utility with --rebuild-sb
```

sauf que la premiere fois, c'est ce que j'ai fait, suivi d'un --rebuild-tree a sa demande, et j'ai tout perdu....(enfin plus exactement, tout etait dans lost+found, et c'etait irrecuperable)

Quelqu'un a une idee sur la marche a suivre ?

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Utilise cfdisk pour formater et partionner ton disk ... 

Comment tu formates,partitionnes et ajoutes les systèmes de fichier de tes disques ?

 *l_arbalette wrote:*   

> Je lance la commande reiserfsck --rebuild-sb : je ne comprend rien à ce qu'il me demande -> je met toutes les valeurs par défauts.

 

Quand on comprend pas ce qu'on fait, la connerie n'est pas loin    :Wink:  ...

Il y pas mieux que le bon ext3 avec tous les utiltaires qui vont bien !

----------

## l_arbalette

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Utilise cfdisk pour formater et partionner ton disk ... 
> 
> Comment tu formates,partitionnes et ajoutes les systemes de fichier de tes disques ?
> ...

 

J'utilise fdisk, comme mentionne dans le manuel d'instalaltion de Gentoo. Je met les types de partition, et j'ecrit tout cela en faisant w(rite), puis je quitte.

Ensuite, j'utilise mkreiserfs pour creer le systeme de fichier reiserfs, et mke2fs -j pour l'ext3.

Mais encore une fois, j'ai eu 2 fois de suite une Gentoo operationnelle : cela plante quelques minutes apres que je rentre sous KDE....donc je ne pense pas que la facon dont je m'y suis pris pour creer / formater les partitions puissent y etre pour quelque chose....Ne penses-tu pas ?

D'autant plus qu'au boot, il y a des verifications d'integrite des files systems, et qui etaient OK a chaque fois

 *man in the hille wrote:*   

> Quand on comprend pas ce qu'on fait, la connerie n'est pas loin    ...
> 
> 

 

Je suis d'accord  :Wink: 

Mais des fois, il n'y a pas le choix, et c'est comme cela qu'on apprend !

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il y pas mieux que le bon ext3 avec tous les utiltaires qui vont bien !

 

mon sda3 en ext3 est mort aussi....je pense que cela ne m'aidera pas...si ce n'est qu'effectivement, il y a peut-etre plus d'outils ? mieux documentes ? je ne suis pas trop expert (pour l'instant  :Smile:  )

Merci de ton aide.

----------

## _droop_

Bonjour,

Tu peux peut-être utiliser testdisk pour essayer de retrouver tes partitions. (Enfin c'est mieux de copier le disque avant au cas où mais là c'est gros).

On dirait quand même un problème matériel...

Bon courage.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

On fait tous des conneries   :Wink:  !

Par contre, j'utilise plus fdisk à cause de ça :

```
man fdisk 

BUGS

There  are  several *fdisk programs around.  Each has its problems and strengths.  Try them in the order

       cfdisk, fdisk, sfdisk.  (Indeed, cfdisk is a beautiful program that has strict requirements on the  par‐

       tition  tables  it  accepts,  and produces high quality partition tables. Use it if you can.  fdisk is a 

       buggy program that does fuzzy things - usually it happens to  produce  reasonable  results.

...

...
```

Bonne chance !

----------

## l_arbalette

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu peux peut-être utiliser testdisk pour essayer de retrouver tes partitions. (Enfin c'est mieux de copier le disque avant au cas où mais là c'est gros).
> 
> On dirait quand même un problème matériel...
> ...

 

oui, c'est ce que je voulais essayer. Mais finalement, compte tenu des éléments suivants :

1/ la première réaction de Somy m'interpelle quand même, car je n'arrive pas à trouver une autre explication que la sienne, après tous mes essais, et les données qui sont perdues, de manière vraiment aléatoire

2/ tu reconfirmes que ça ressemble à un problème matériel

3/ mon frère a flingué en 1 mois un Maxtor tout neuf, comme le mien

4/ en desespoir de cause, j'ai recommencé ce matin un reiserfsck -- rebuild-db suivi d'un --rebuild-tree, qui a réussi (cette fois-ci) à récupérer partiellement l'installation, mais une grande partie (dont tout le répertoire /etc/) s'est retrouvé dans /lost+found, donc inexploitable.

 :Arrow:  compte tenu de tout ça, ça ressemble fichtrement bien à une panne matérielle. Et si testdisk me résoud le problème, et que ça tient 1 mois, je n'ai pas non plus franchement envie de me retrouver dans la m___e parce que j'ai commencé à avoir des données importantes sur un disque en sursis....alors au diable l'avarice : je vais me retaper une install sur un autre disque.

Celui-ci est déjà dans ma voiture avec la facture ! J'y passe ce soir !

Je vais demander le changement de mon disque (quitte même à changer de marque), et recommencer pour voir si ça va pas mieux.

De toute façon, je vais quand même me télécharger Ultimate Boot CD pour l'avoir sous la main....dessus, il y a testdisk, mais aussi des utilitaires de diagnostics de disques durs de plusieurs marques différentes, dont celui de SeaGate que je n'ai pas réussi à utiliser avec le liveCD small gentoo....

@man in the hill : OK pour fdisk et cfdisk....je ne savais pas....je vais essayer sur ma prochaine install (3ème   :Evil or Very Mad:  fois pour la même config) ! Merci pour l'explication.

----------

## l_arbalette

Bon : mon vendeur n'a pas voulu me reprendre le disque sans que je lance l'utilitaire de diagnostic de Maxtor / Seagate.

Ce que j'ai donc fait avec Ultimate Boot CD.

Et RAS : le disque n'a à priori pas de problèmes.

Sur les conseils de _droop_ et grâce à la présence de SMART sur le liveCD small gentoo, j'ai vérifié également si des erreurs étaient logguées. RAS également....donc le disque "semble" hors de cause....surprenant ! (j'ai même lancé un long selftest : RAS)

Donc j'ai fait ce que m'a conseillé man in the hill :

3ème réinstall en utilisant cfdisk au lieu de fdisk, système de fichier Reiserfs 3.6 => Crash. J'avais sauvegardé le MBR juste avant avec la commande :s

```
dd if=/dev/sda of=/mnt/sauvegarde_DD_externe/MBR-backup bs=512 count=1
```

En le restaurant, avec la commande :

```
dd if=/mnt/sauvegarde_DD_externe/MBR-backup of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
```

ça n'a rien résolu. Donc c'était abusif de dire que c'est le MBR qui était corrompu. Par contre, c'est bien la table de partition qui est corrompue (mais du coup, je n'ai pas bien compris où elle était stockée....bref !)

4ème réinstall en utilisant cfdisk, système de fichier ext3 => ça tient le coup jusqu'à aujourd"hui !   :Rolling Eyes: 

(Merci à man in the hill !)

Alors je ne comprend pas pourquoi, mais il semblerait que ReiserFS ne soit pas bien supporté sur mon architecture. Pour rappel, je suis en x86_64 dans le make.conf, keywords = amd64

Ma carte mère est une ASUS P5B-E (avec le chipset ICH8 qui gère le SATA, et JMicron qui gère le PATA), processeur Core2Duo E6400

Mon disque est un SATA II, Maxtor DiamondMax 21....pour ceux qui auraient le même problème....

Si quelqu'un a une explication, ça m'intéresse!

----------

## _droop_

Salut,

Je ne connais pas trop ce matos, mais il y a peut être un autre problème que le disque...

Si tu peux l'essayer sur un autre ordinateur ou dans un boitier usb, ça enleverait le doute.

Sinon, c'est pas une bonne idée de sauvegarder ta table des partitions avec dd. En effet les 4 partitions primaires sont bien dans le MBR (les 512o que tu as sauvegardés), mais les partitions logiques (dans une partitions étendue) n'y sont pas.

Tu peux utiliser sfdisk pour cela :

```
sfdisk -d /dev/sda > partitions.txt

cat partitions.txt | sfdisk /dev/sda
```

----------

## l_arbalette

Je ne peux malheureusement pas tester ce disque sur un autre PC, car mes anciennes config étaient vraiment très anciennes : pas de SATA. Et je n'ai pas de boitier externe (enfin si, 1 : mais je ne veux pas l'ouvrir)

Par rapport à dd : je n'ai que des partitions primaires (je n'ai pas fait d'étendue), donc c'est OK. 

Par contre, je ne connaissais pas sfdisk. Merci pour l'astuce ! Je vais regarder ça de plus près....ça peut toujours servir.

Sinon, l'install tient toujours !   :Laughing: 

----------

## l_arbalette

Bon, après 3 semaines, je tourne sans problème en ext3....c'est donc bien le ReiserFS qui me faisait tout planter....

surprenant, mais bien réel....

Si un développeur passe par là : à bon entendeur !

----------

## razer

 *l_arbalette wrote:*   

> Bon, après 3 semaines, je tourne sans problème en ext3....c'est donc bien le ReiserFS qui me faisait tout planter....
> 
> surprenant, mais bien réel....
> 
> Si un développeur passe par là : à bon entendeur !

 

Cela confirme ce que je pense tout bas : la vie est tellement plus simple sans reiserfs et kde  :Smile: 

 :Arrow: 

----------

## Delvin

joli appel au troll razer

on le voit venir celui la avec ses gros sabots poilus

----------

## l_arbalette

ben ouais : mais je suis sous KDE, et ça marche très bien !   :Wink: 

----------

